# Wreck of Luis in Sandown Bay IOW



## goldeneye

Im after any pictures of the SS Luis which is a wreck in Sandown Bay IOW after being being torpedoed by UC-71 on 12th April 1918. I wonder if anyone has any pictures of her during her working life as ive scoured the internet and failed to find anything.


----------

